# Do you take your vehicle logbook?



## Cherekee

I normally take a* copy *of the original vehicle logbook and the original of the vehicle insurance and our own personal travel insurance.

It says on the logbook never to take the original vehicle docs in the vehicle for obvious reasons.

However the CC say you should take original docs.

What do you do?

I would be interested in your comments.

Alan


----------



## clive1821

All my Docs are taken with me.... as per the EU requirement so I understand.... if I were just only traveling in the UK I would not bother.... just my view :roll:


----------



## Stanner

If you are talking about going abroad you MUST take the original V5 or else you run the risk of having the vehicle impounded in the even of any incident.

You must have the originals of ALL the vehicle documents V5, Insurance and MOT (if applicable) with you if you are out of the UK.

http://www.fco.gov.uk/en/travel-and-living-abroad/staying-safe/driving-abroad

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/overseas/general_advice.html


----------



## Bob45

I take originals of everything such as M/H documents, all insurances, passport and driving licences. I leave a copy at home, hide a copy in the M/H and email a copy of them all to my self so I could always access from Internet. 
Playing safe.
Bob


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Bob45 said:


> ....... hide a copy in the M/H and email a copy of them all to myself so I could always access from Internet.


I have always taken original documents too.

I like the idea of emailed copies Bob........Thanks for the idea.


----------



## xgx

Originals always on board but unless you knew where they were you'd have to take the van apart to find 'em :wink:

put it another way, if I needed them in a hurry I'd be in the Gite

:lol:


----------



## Stanner

xgx said:


> Originals always on board but unless you knew where they were you'd have to take the van apart to find 'em :wink:
> 
> put it another way, if I needed them in a hurry I'd be in the Gite
> 
> :lol:


Covered in merde? :?


----------



## barryd

Originals always. Van ones in a cupboard, bike ones left in top box of bike all the time. 

Never managed to lose them yet.


----------



## colian

Bob,

A brilliant idea of emailing them to yourself, I have often wondered how I could store a copy of them if the truck was stolen whilst out of the country and had to prove details to the police etc ie chassis numbers etc.

You have just provided the solution

Thanks

Ian


----------



## HeatherChloe

I don't take it in the Uk, but do abroad. I have a safe.


----------



## greenasthegrass

Well my van has a cherished numberplate on and I had to go to DVLA in Leeds but they seemed to press the wrong button and I ended up with 12 originals due to receiving one every month for twelve months I had to ring them up to tell em to stop so I can take an original wherever I want there are 11 others at home!

Every cloud ....!

Greenie. :roll:


----------



## Cherekee

Thank you all for your input. Looks like I will need to change my "modus operandie!!"

Alan


----------



## GrantZ4

*Documents*

Have you tried scanning and saving your documents to Dropbox? This will give Internet access wherever you are to the key documents :idea:


----------



## bognormike

we always take originals abroad; also have copies of documents on the kindle. :!:


----------



## Glandwr

There was a time I think when possession of the log book was seen as proof of ownership, hence the care that was taken of it. I don’t think it is any more (or has been for a long time). Always take mine.

Dick


----------



## barryd

Forgive me for being thick but if copies are not acceptable abroad by the rozzers, if you lose the original then is there any point in having a copy? Also if your broken into (which I assume is the reason people hide them) why would they nick your docs? Surely they are more interested in money, laptops etc and if they actually nick the van your pretty stuffed anyway I would think. Having an online copy of your v5 isn't going to help much I wouldn't have thought but it is a very good idea for all sorts of documents.


----------



## Bagshanty

Having the original document is an absolute requirement for entry to quite a few non EU countries, eg Montenegro, Albania, Macedonia. We had to show it several times in the last 2 months. Other Balkan countries also required it - but I'm struggling to remember which.

Somewhere on MHF is the tale of a couple who used a copy of the logbook to get into Albania, but Macedonia refused them entry. On returning across no man's land to Albania, Albania refused them entry too, for the same reason. After 3 fraught hours they were allowed back into Albania.

Actually, I now have 2 logbooks, a blue original and a red replacement sent a few months ago, following the theft of lots of blank blue ones. It will be a long time before officials abroad realise there is a difference


----------



## Spacerunner

I carry all originals in a safe. I keep copies in a folder handy in case anyone wants to see them, even garages may want details from them.
If these copies are mislaid then i still have the originals to fall back on.

Also, I scan all documents to a memory stick, including the details page or our passports and the dog's passport. The memory stick can be worn round my neck, dog tag style.


----------



## tulsehillboys

barryd said:


> Forgive me for being thick but if copies are not acceptable abroad by the rozzers, if you lose the original then is there any point in having a copy? Also if your broken into (which I assume is the reason people hide them) why would they nick your docs? Surely they are more interested in money, laptops etc and if they actually nick the van your pretty stuffed anyway I would think. Having an online copy of your v5 isn't going to help much I wouldn't have thought but it is a very good idea for all sorts of documents.


The point of the copies is to have evidence of ownership if the van itself (and the original docs) is nicked!

Emailed copies of passports although not originals can be printed and used as evidence to gain authenticated copies if the originals are lost at an embasy. It would make the process easier I am sure.


----------



## Suenliam

If documents are stolen/lost then copies seem to be just as acceptable to the "authorities". Liam left his passport at a French cafe some years ago and it was many miles later we realised. He reported it to the local police who issued a sort of crime report document. At the end of the holiday British immigration cleared him more quickly than me!

Consequently we always take copies of everything. Most things only need doing once - travel insurance being the obvious exception.

Sue


----------

